# Martinsville/Henry Shelter Black Male 2.5yrs. Owner Surrender for Chasing Chickens



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

*Meet HAWKEYE!*
*at County Pound*​ 
Approximately 2 1/2 year old male German Shepherd. Owner surrender - No signs of aggression - does well on leash - approximately 70 - 75 pounds. *Scheduled for Euthanasia 6-17-11.*

Hawkeye is a wonderful boy. He's at the pound because his owner found out that he liked chicken. Which, as a whole, is not a bad thing. But, Hawkeye liked his chicken to be able to cackle and have their feathers. Needless to say, Hawkeye would not do well on a farm. But, this laid back handsome gentleman would make a wonderful best friend for someone. He's so gentle and doesn't know why he's here. Please save this big boy! He doesn't deserve the death penalty for liking chicken!
























*Meet HAWKEYE!*
*at County Pound*​ 
Approximately 2 1/2 year old male German Shepherd. Owner surrender - No signs of aggression - does well on leash - approximately 70 - 75 pounds. *Scheduled for Euthanasia 6-17-11.*

Hawkeye is a wonderful boy. He's at the pound because his owner found out that he liked chicken. Which, as a whole, is not a bad thing. But, Hawkeye liked his chicken to be able to cackle and have their feathers. Needless to say, Hawkeye would not do well on a farm. But, this laid back handsome gentleman would make a wonderful best friend for someone. He's so gentle and doesn't know why he's here. Please save this big boy! He doesn't deserve the death penalty for liking chicken!












*Immediate Call To Action: These dogs are being held at the Henry County Animal Control and Martinsville City Pound; they desperately need your help. *

*We would greatly appreciate a donation to help cover the vet costs. Each animal will be s/n, shots, rabies, bordetella, heartworm, rabies, fecal and health certificate. Animals either need to be transferred in purchased crates, or we will loan out crates that either must be purchased or returned to the Martinsville-Henry County SPCA.*

*If interested in animals at County Pound contact Donna Belcher, Rescue Coordinator (276) 340-5019 (cell), (276) 638-7297 (work) **, email: **[email protected]**, fax (276) 638-0490. For dogs at City Pound or at SPCA shelter contact Carol Berlauk, (276) 252-6331 (cell), (276) 638-7297 (work), email: [email protected], fax (276) 638-0490, *
*Martinsville-Henry County SPCA *
*132 Joseph Martin Highway *
*Martinsville, Virginia 24112*​


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

I had a starvation case back in March that I fostered for a week while we waited to transport her, she weighed 47lbs. when she minimally should've weighed 70lbs. the evil owners turned her in and said, oh we just love her so much, you all aren't going to kill her now are ya, and the shelter manager said we'll do our best to help her. Just amazing how people can stuff food down their own throat and not feed their animal.
they said she was chasing chickens
so when she came to me, what did I do, first thing, fed her some chicken. , this is the 5th or 6th GSD in the past 2 months turned in for this very thing, chasing chickens, I'm like really? put your fricken chickens in a coop for God's sake. We have 25 chickens in a huge coop my husband built and its covered well with chicken wire and chainlink over that. I can't believe peoples chickens take prescedence over there dogs, I mean from a farm standpoint, the dog is valuable, protector, mine keep all kinds of 'varmits' off the land, from possums, groundhogs, skunks, (not doing too good of a job on the rabbit issue) and they also keep the deer and coyotes from jumping the fences and coming and destroying everything. They can't coop their chickens? mine have enough room to run around and they are still considered free range.
and on top of all that, I've never ever had anything stolen off my land nor has anyone ever tried to break in, from a protective standpoint, when you see 4 GSD's and then some, they'd have to be **** fools to enter in the yard.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Another set of dumb owners. Hawkeye is very handsome - he needs a family with a higher IQ......
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

bump


----------

